# le genre des mots, Italien et francais



## ceznaldo

Bonjour,
je suis anglophone mais je suis en train de apprendre francais et, plus récemment, italien. Je me demandais si les mots français ont du même genre que leurs homologues italien. Sinon, quelqu'un pourrait fournir une estimation SVP. Le genre des noms est dificile pour les anglophones, particulièrement en francais, mais j'espère améliorer mes 'devinettes' avec l'aide de mon nouveau italien.
J'espere que j'ai le bon thread ('thread', ca marche?)

Merci, Gracie.


----------



## Anaiss

ceznaldo said:


> Bonjour,
> je suis anglophone mais je suis en train de apprendre *le* francais et, plus récemment, *l'*italien. Je me demandais si les mots français *s*ont du même genre que leurs homologues italien. Sinon, quelqu'un pourrait fournir une estimation SVP. Le genre des noms est di*f*ficile pour les anglophones, particulièrement en français, mais j'espère améliorer mes 'devinettes' avec l'aide de mon nouveau italien.
> J'espere que j'ai le bon thread ('thread', *ç*a marche?) (le) fil
> 
> Merci, Gra*z*ie.


Bonjour,
malheureusement on ne peut pas généraliser! 
Il y a certainement beaucoup d'analogies entre les deux langues mais les italiens aussi ont du mal à se rappeler les différences de genre.
Les grammaires françaises pour italophones ont souvent des pages de lexique particulier à apprendre, peut-être que cela pourra t'aider.


----------



## ceznaldo

Alors, les mots d'origine latin sont complètement au hasard?

Tant pis, J'espérais un raccourci!


----------



## laurentius87

Comme le disait Anaiss, pas toujours: pour example les mots _valeur_, _chaleur_ etc. sont féminins en français et masculins en italien.

Donc, on ne peut pas généraliser.


----------



## Anaiss

ceznaldo said:


> Alors, *les mots d'origine latine sont complètement au hasard?*
> 
> Tant pis, J'espérais un raccourci!


Attenzione, il latino aveva anche il genere neutro 
Basta pensare a  *mare,-is * di genere neutro in latino, evoluto in* mer*=sostantivo femminile, nel francese e in *mare= * sostantivo maschile, nell'italiano.
Perché?
Il genere grammaticale è una scelta arbitraria, ma solitamente è compatibile con le parole che hanno anche genere naturale (come uomo (m.) donna (f.)).


----------



## brian

On a déjà discuté ce sujet ICI.


----------

